# Quick Question = Quick Results????



## BigE (Feb 3, 2004)

im 20 years of age and weigh about 250lbs with about 20% body fat i was wondering if there is anything that i can do to increase bodyfat loss % but w/o losing any strength if possible. right now i eat right and eat about 3 -3.5 hrs apart and work out every mon, wed, fri, and sat i havent started cardio yet but when i do i will run a mile everyday and do 10 min on the heavy bag before each workout and do some extra running on sun, tues, and thur so i was wondering is there anything else that i can do to increase my bodyfat lose in like a months time b/c im goin to florida for sprign break so any info please let me know thanks.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

I might go to florida on spring break, and I need to lose fat too 

cardio would help... maybe post your diet??


----------



## BigE (Feb 3, 2004)

815 am - a good cerel sometimes oatmeal and yogurt 
11 am   - protein bar 
1 pm     - sometype of carb and like turkey sandwich with spinach
430 pm - protein shake
8 pm     - some type of veggie and meat usually fish or steak 
               or chicken
12 pm   - leftovers of whatever i had for dinner

i need to imporve myt diet but i havent got a paycheck from my new job so as soon as i do this week i will buy better foods for my diet


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I might go to florida on spring break, and I need to lose fat too



*********Thread Hijack**********

Where in Florida are you going Greek?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

Some possibilities:

Daytona Beach (friend at Embry Riddle)

Miami (some sort of package deal)

Pompano Beach (friends condo if he comes with)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2004)

That is a nice range of places.  I am headed to Daytona/Ft. Lauderdale March 4-15th, I can't wait.  I have really been dropping the weight for this one.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

using any special tricks to drop that weight?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, vomitting after every meal.




Jus playin.  Actually, I have severely restricted my calories since January 1st and been doing cardio 4 times a week.  I have dropped 20 lbs so far and will drop another 10 before I leave.  The first week I lost like 10 lbs so I threw in 2 cheat meals a week, one on Thursday and one on Sunday.  The only supps I am using are flax, a multi, micellean MRP, and Phosphatidylserine.  I used absolved for a week, but took it out so i could use it at the end when I plateau, which will prolly be at around 210 or so.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

not funny

i hope u r not serious.. 

doh, missed that big chunk i thought it was part of your sig and skipped right over it 

but seriously, tasteless joke mister


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigE *_
> im 20 years of age and weigh about 250lbs with about 20% body fat i was wondering if there is anything that i can do to increase bodyfat loss % but w/o losing any strength if possible. right now i eat right and eat about 3 -3.5 hrs apart and work out every mon, wed, fri, and sat i havent started cardio yet but when i do i will run a mile everyday and do 10 min on the heavy bag before each workout and do some extra running on sun, tues, and thur so i was wondering is there anything else that i can do to increase my bodyfat lose in like a months time b/c im goin to florida for sprign break so any info please let me know thanks.



Weight loss can be quick (muscle, fat and water), but fat loss is not. To lose fat and retain LBM you're looking at around 1-2 pounds per week maximum, and that is if you do *everything* correctly, i.e. diet, nutrition and training. 

You have to burn an extra 3500 calories for every pound of fat above what your body requires. So, by calorie reduction and training (weights and cardio) you're looking at 500 calories per day to lose 1 pound of fat per week.

Hope that helps, or at least gives you some perspective.


----------

